# Pecan Coffee Table



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

This is what some of the more "rustic" pecan looks like. I wish I had more of it.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks great ! 
I used to haul furniture for a few stores around Dallas, they sold a lot of rustic too. Must be a little tough competing with all the Mexican imports ? Not in quality, just pricewise. 
Where is your shop/showroom ?
If you ever have an interest in filling out inventory with Mexican stuff, I know the guy who owns the factories. He's in Dallas.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicely done! I like the little radius on the ends of the top... It's adds a little interest and a touch of grace to the rustic nature of the wood.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Looks great !
> I used to haul furniture for a few stores around Dallas, they sold a lot of rustic too. Must be a little tough competing with all the Mexican imports ? Not in quality, just pricewise.
> Where is your shop/showroom ?
> If you ever have an interest in filling out inventory with Mexican stuff, I know the guy who owns the factories. He's in Dallas.



You're right about that! It's impossible to compete against the price of the imports. I tried to get ahold of some Radiata pine ( which is what I think most of it used to be made of) to match a headboard for a lady. After consulting with the lumber yard and finding out that it was $6.00/board foot, the lady deciced it didn't have to match all that well. 

For now, internet, word of mouth, and a booth at the local flea market are my only avenues. I wish that I could afford to open up a bona fide store front, but alas, I will have to keep waiting. 

Thanks for the offer, but I don't figure that I will be trying that route any time soon. I know of at least 4 stores practically withing spitting distance of me that are filled with that stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I used to haul furniture for a few stores around Dallas, they sold a lot of rustic too.



I'm at my parents houe after our reunion, I asked my brother i law if he remembers you. His name is David Wright and owns Red River Rustic in Dallas. He said "Michael Day brought a guy with him one or two times I think. " 

So if you know a guy named Michael Day you propbably worked for my BIL at one ime. Small world if you did!


----------

